# Max_OT 3-day routine



## dramos (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi, I'm on a Max-OT 3-day routine (can't do 1 bodypart/day due to hectic work schedule) going thru week 7. 
My question is after the 1 week break (week 9), do I still do the same exercises I did from week 1 to 8?
How do you recycle the 3-day routine?   
..hope someone can find time to reply, I've posted this question so many times in ast and Jeff willet's Q&A but nobody seems to respond.

dennis


----------



## ectomorphprince (Aug 29, 2004)

can anybody else answer this? i actually am in the same situation. I would like to do max ot on a 3 day routine a week, but is it possible?


----------



## dms2425 (Aug 29, 2004)

can you post a link to the max-ot 3 day routine?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2004)

I change my exercises every single cycle.  Beyond that, because I am currently doing P-RR-S, I don't even do the same exercises week to week.


----------



## dramos (Sep 1, 2004)

*Max-OT 3-day routine*

here is the 3-day max-ot link

http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/max-ot.asp?week=6&page=13

have fun


----------



## dramos (Sep 30, 2004)

here is the 3-day routine:

Monday: Back, Biceps, and Forearms

The following is a very effective Max-OT routine that trains each muscle group once a week over a three day period with a day off in between each workout.

The sets listed in the workout below do not include warm-up sets.

Back	Sets	Reps *
Lat Pull-downs	2 x 4 to 6 reps
"V"-Bar Pull-downs	2 x	4 to 6
Dumbbell Rows	2 x	4 to 6
Biceps
Alternating Dumbbell Curls	2 x	4 to 6
Straight Bar Curls	2 x	4 to 6
Forearms
Barbell Wrist Curls	1 x	8 to 10
Dumbbell Wrist Curls	1 x	8 to 10

* Remember, the weight you use should be light enough to do four reps, but heavy enough so you can't do more than 6 reps. Each set should be done to positive failure.

Wednesday: Chest, Shoulders and Triceps



The sets listed in the workout below do not include warm-up sets.

Chest	Sets	Reps *
Flat Barbell Bench Press	3 x	4 to 6
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press	2 x	4 to 6
Dips	1 x	4 to 6
Shoulders
Military Barbell Press (in front)	2 x	4 to 6
Standing Side Lateral Dumbbell Raises	2 x	6 to 8
Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions	2 x	4 to 6
Cable Push-downs	2 x	4 to 6

Friday: Legs, Calves and Abs



The sets listed in the workout below do not include warm-up sets.

Legs	Sets	Reps *
Squats	3 x	4 to 6
Leg Press	2 x	4 to 6
Stiff Leg Deadlift	2 x	6
Calves
Standing Machine Calf Raises	2 x	6 to 8
45° Leg Press Calf Raises	1 x	6 to 8
Abs
Cable Rope Crunches	2 x	10 to 12
Incline Crunches (weighted)	2 x	8 to 10


----------

